# Dognapping



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

As the full scale of dognapping in England is revealed, experts say an estimated 3,500 thefts were reported last year  an increase of around 17 per cent on the previous 12 months. 


While some dogs are stolen from kennels and outhouses, thieves are getting increasingly bold  with animals being taken as they are being walked by their owners, and others being specifically targeted in burglaries. 


Gangs most popular targets are trained working dogs, such as labradors, although other popular types such as chihuahuas and pugs also *figure highly in the list of breeds stolen. 


The biggest rise has been in thefts of cocker spaniels, following an increase in popularity after the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge adopted a puppy, Lupo. 


Among high-profile victims is Sheridan Smith, the actress, whose soar Pei, Enid, was twice stolen from her home in Crouch End, north London, although the animal was returned on both occasions after she made public appeals


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

..................................................


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

There's a lot of rubbish written in the papers about so called "dog napping".

Just engaging your brain for a few minutes will help you dispel the notion that there are gangs of (insert name of current Daily Mail whipping boy) running around th country stealing dogs.

Load of old codswallop.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Whilst I totally agree that the papers make up a load of complete tosh and adjust the headlines to make sales, I seem to be hearing about dog thefts so much more lately 

Maybe its just that more people are aware of the power of social media to reunite


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> There's a lot of rubbish written in the papers about so called "dog napping".
> 
> Just engaging your brain for a few minutes will help you dispel the notion that there are gangs of (insert name of current Daily Mail whipping boy) running around th country stealing dogs.
> 
> Load of old codswallop.


Dont really understand why you are denying this happens when its in the news all the time, dogs even being stolen as people walked them etc


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Dogs and puppies command such high prices . It makes sense to not leave them unattended and vulnerable.

I have heard of dogs going missing locally, maybe 4 over the last 12 months or so but I think also some do get lost especially in rural areas or areas where they don't know.

Local puppy farmer had a full litter of chis stolen this year...Don't know if he could be insured against this type of theft or not but I didn't believe it when I read it in the local paper..which isn't the DM.

Last New Years Eve we had a lovely young black lab boy wander into our yard. I put him in a crate and rang the local police to say we had him. Early next morning his owner came round for him. She lives about 2 miles as the crow flies from my house over much rough ground and even a stream.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I cant believe with all these dog thefts going on, why people * STILL* leave dogs and puppies especially in gardens on their own, 2 fairly recent thefts fairly local to me were a 11 week old Yorkie, and an 11 week old staffie, in a garden on their own, ridiculous at that age


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Old Shep have you got your eyes and ears closed as to what is happening around you, just listen to the news, and instead of silly comments, Do something practical like going on to doglost and helping them to find dogs that are lost and stolen, and by the way, the 75 dogs rescued from the travellers site I put on were from the police not any newspaper


----------

